# HOT ROD OIL CAN



## krv3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

HI all before i start for give spelling  right i have one of those annoying oil cans that will not stand up so i have modified the one that i had for this job you will need a 250ml pant tin lid sed oil can plume-rs flux soft rolder two types if you have it ie hi and lo melting point disassemble the oil can and remove all the pant and give the Base a good clean with Emery cloth yous hi melting point to tin the bottom of the can clean the pant tin lid i did this by socking the lid in thinner's tin the under side of the pant tin a gane with hi melting point solder place the lid on a thermal block place the oil can in the center and even the gap all a round the oil can place a heave Waite on top of the oil can to keep it prest firmly in to the pant tin lid then with a blow torch swet the two together and fill in the gape a round the oil can then leev to cool once cool tip the job over and fill in the Base with lo melting point solder if you only have lo melting point solder rap a wet cloth a round the bottom of the oil can before turning over once all the soldring is dun dress the ruff bits with a file repant put the oil can back together you will never knock it


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

pic


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

pics 

View attachment HPIM0445.jp2


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

last ones  

View attachment HPIM0446.jp2


View attachment HPIM0450.jp2


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 13, 2011)

HI all i dont no wats hapaning with the pics sory


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 13, 2011)

Look at the file number under the pics. At the end they read jp2 should that not read jpg2


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2011)

Bill Gruby  said:
			
		

> Look at the file number under the pics. At the end they read jp2 should that not read jpg2



Try JPG


----------



## ttrikalin (Feb 13, 2011)

krv3000  said:
			
		

> HI all i dont no wats hapaning with the pics sory



i see them fine, mate. 

take care, 

tom


----------



## krv3000 (Feb 15, 2011)

HI thank all


----------



## kc5ezc (Feb 16, 2011)

krv3000: Good idea on the weighted paint can lid.
The extension .jp2 is for jpeg 2000. Most picture viewer software can not read this format.
Not sure why it is not more popular.
John
in Byng OK


----------

